# Camo'd my Mini 14 today



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I used that spongy, self-adhering, rubberized cloth wrap called "Camo Form". The stuff works great, does just what they say it will. It aids in getting a good grip on the rifle, too, and will keep my hands warmer in winter. 

But I'm not sure it works well on this particular firearm. You can't wrap near the mag and moving parts (my gun is the old model with the exposed op rod), so the gun can't be completely camo'd. I guess it helps to break up the outline a little. I'm going to get some more for my shotgun, where I think it will rule.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Did the instructions mention how it will do with the heat from the barrel?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Did the instructions mention how it will do with the heat from the barrel?


No, but reviews on youtube said it was not a problem, even with a mag dump.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty spiffy. Good job! I still aint gave up craving another one of them dandy little guns. All depends on what Obummer and Georgie Soros decides about letting us have the ammo for it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Might I suggest you take the tape off the barrel. Sure someone on you tube says it's OK but heat baked on adhesive will ruin the bluing. At least you will ruin the bluing trying to remove it. Unless it's an old beater gun then carry on.

Have you thought about painting the stock?? Can be done really cheap with spray can camo paint.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seem to recall the old sour dough hunting guides up in the vast wasteland of the great frozen North wrap their guns from stem to stern with duct tape. Seen them like that on TV anyway. Hey I wonder if they make camaflouge duct tape? Might have to google that up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Have you thought about painting the stock?? Can be done really cheap with spray can camo paint.


Yes, I may go this way eventually after I've fired it with this setup.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks good. I like it!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Seem to recall the old sour dough hunting guides up in the vast wasteland of the great frozen North wrap their guns from stem to stern with duct tape. Seen them like that on TV anyway. *Hey I wonder if they make camaflouge duct tape?* Might have to google that up.


Boy howdy ... do they ever!!!

Stuccu: Best Deals on Camo Duct Tape Buy Exclusive Deals 70 OFF Save Big Lowest Price On Camo Duct Tape Best In Stock Fast Free Shipping. Up To 70% off!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks...saved some research on that. Nice to know its available in case of need. Cant think of any of my fancy guns which needs the treatment currently but a person just never knows.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Being stealth is fine and all that, and can be helpful in some situations. I've always liked my stuff all "camo'd out" so no one could see me, or it.

As my eyesight is now starting to fail, I've noticed that I'm starting to "lose" a lot of my "stuff" if I drop it out in the woods, or when I pack up camp to head home. The older I get, the less camo I want now. These days, I lean more towards fluorescent colors. After you start to lose some of your favorite things because you can't find it, you may start to agree with me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

topgun said:


> As my eyesight is now starting to fail, I've noticed that I'm starting to "lose" a lot of my "stuff" if I drop it out in the woods, or when I pack up camp to head home. The older I get, the less camo I want now.


An old backpackers trick is to tie a long piece of red yarn to small items that disappear into the leaves.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> An old backpackers trick is to tie a long piece of red yarn to small items that disappear into the leaves.


We, in model rocketry, do the same thing so we can find the darn things when they land in the grass field.


----------

